# Sonimus releases Britson



## ThomasL (Mar 18, 2014)

> Sonimus Britson is designed to emulate both the workflow and sonic character of analog mixing consoles. While inspired by a classic British 8014 console, Britson has a personality all its own. Britson was modeled to impart that classic warm, open, three-dimensional sound.


http://sonimus.com/products/britson/

Seems like a no-brainer...

What sets this apart from Waves NLS and Slate Digitals VCC is a slightly different "sound" and the fact that you get a hipass/lowpass filter as well. Workflow booster...

The buss plugin has three different "EQ" settings and putting one on a drumbuss with FAT engaged and the EQ-curve "loudness" is really sweet!


----------



## ceemusic (Mar 18, 2014)

How does it compare to Satson?
I bought that a few years ago only & didn't really care for it.
The VU is useful, I'll use that for gain staging, the filters are nice too.
Subtle, more of an enhancer than a console emu.

I also have NLS, VCC & while they're good too nothing beats Nebula/ AlexB.
(IMO of course)


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 18, 2014)

I just bought this. Not a bad price. Let's see how it shakes out. I do respect ThomasL's opinions on these sort of things.
J


----------



## kclements (Mar 19, 2014)

I've been looking at this one too. I use Statson on nearly every track I do. I wonder if this will be that much different?

I have also been thinking of getting Klanghelm SDRR. Anyone have both to offer some comparisons?

Cheers
kc


----------



## ThomasL (Mar 19, 2014)

ceemusic @ 2014-03-19 said:


> How does it compare to Satson?


Well, hard to describe really but I'm hearing a bit "clearer" lows and somewhat more defined mids.

The big winner on Britson compared to Satson is the three "EQ"-modes on the buss-plugin. The bright one works really good on acoustic guitars and the "Loudness" curves is perfect for the "hairy" drumbus 

I wouldn't describe it as "better", just "different", and right now I'm liking Britson better than Satson.

Compared to VCC and NLS there is about the same CPU drain so it's just another tool in the box.


----------



## ThomasL (Mar 19, 2014)

Dr.Quest @ 2014-03-19 said:


> I do respect ThomasL's opinions on these sort of things.


Thanks man! Hope you liked it


----------



## ThomasL (Mar 19, 2014)

kclements @ 2014-03-19 said:


> I have also been thinking of getting Klanghelm SDRR. Anyone have both to offer some comparisons?


Yes, I've got that one as well. However, I'm not very fond of it as a "put-on-every-track-pretending-to-be-a-real-mix-console" plugin. It's great, as an effect on single tracks but I can't say I like it across several channels at once. Don't know why.

But that's just my very own subjective thoughts, others like it a lot.

There is a free light version of the plugin, download and try and see if you like it.


----------



## kclements (Mar 19, 2014)

Cool. Thanks Thomas. 

I downloaded the free version and will give it a try tomorrow. 

Cheers
kc


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Mar 19, 2014)

I have just started trying Airwindows.

Any favorite Universal Audio plugs that can do this type of thing ?

Anyone tried this one yet ?
http://www.softube.com/console1.php


----------

